# Kodak Pony 135



## rosett (Jan 31, 2010)

I am completely new to photography, although my father was a professional photographer in the 50's. I've been thinking about getting into black and white photography for a while, and just today picked up an ols Kodak Pony 135 camera for free. It looks to be in very good condition, and is in it's leather case, which also shows no sign of abuse.
I know absolutely nothing about this, and I'm hoping someone here can point me towards information about how to use it. Thanks!


----------



## Dwig (Jan 31, 2010)

The Pony 135, like all of the Pony series, is a rather basic camera that was targeted at the snapshooter (i.e. someone who today would get a simple P&S camera). Its controls are limited, few shutter speeds, and the lens isn't particularily fast. You'll probably find, though, that it's capable of taking rather decent pictures. I would recommend sticking with, by today' standards, slow films, perferably ISO 100-125 (old geezer that I am, I remember when these would be considered rather fast films). When the Pony 135 was current Kodacolor was ISO 25 (introduced in 1958), Kodachrome was 10, and Ektachrome was 32. Only Kodachrome and Ektachrome, along with some B&W films, were availble when the Pony 135 was introduced and they are the only color films discussed in the manual or indicated on the film type reminder dial.

Here's a link to a page linking to PDF instruction manuals for various Pony models. The Pony 135 is at the bottom so scroll down.

Kodak Pony, kodak 838 instruction manual, user manual, free PFD camera manuals


----------



## Derrel (Jan 31, 2010)

The Kodak Pony 135 B was my first "real" camera!!! Its lens collapses into the body with a twisting and pushing-in motion, making the camera a slight bit more compact. You did not mention which Pony model--there are several. One has only a single shutter speed, while the 135-B model had speeds of B for Bulb, 25,50,100,200. The shutter must be manually cocked before each photo is made. Focusing is by estimating of distance and turning the front-mounting focusing ring to the estimated camera to subject distance. Before advancing each frame, you must depress the small release or "clutch" lever before winding the advance knob. All, in all, a delightful trip back to the 1950's!


----------



## rosett (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I found and printed the manual for it, and that helps alot. It's a Pony 135 model C, and I should be able to buy film for it locally with no problem. I'm really only interested in taking black and white photos with it. I'll make sure to get the slower speed film.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 31, 2010)

Be aware that the camera's shutter is probably running quite slowly...the lubrication used in many older camera tends to thicken with age and disuse, so it would be a good idea to "loosen up the grease" by shooting a few dozen or more snaps with no film in the camera. The slower speeds on an old shutter that's 50 years old might well be very,very slow. The higher speeds might also be slower than stated, so do be aware that the marked speeds might be quite a bit different from the actual, real-world shutter speeds. Have fun with the old Pony!


----------

